# feeding fresh/cooked meats



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi again. I have a question on feeding platies and other omivourous fish fresh meats. I was wondering if I can feed fish like cooked or raw chicken or some fresh beef? My sister and I were having this discussion and I told her I'm not sure. So if you guys can help that will be great. Thanks..


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

The only 'human' meats I have heard of people feeding their fish are

a) Beef Heart for discus
b) Prawns and seafood for puffers and other 'fish-eating fish'. 

With 'land animals' such as poultry, beef, pork, etc the general consensus is that it's useless as far as fish nutrition goes, likely because it does not resemble the natural diets of carnivorous/omnivorous fish.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

I occasionally feed that stuff to my caecilians, but its always cooked. Normally I'm walking by eating it and drop some in. The fish eat what they can before the caecilians get to it. I've never had any issues with it, but it is not their normal food.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I don't think it's something you want to be feeding on a regular basis. Totally different nutrition content than meaty foods that come from aquatic environments. I recall reading that fish have an especially hard time dealing with the fats from terrestrial animal meat.


----------



## herbwin (Dec 28, 2009)

In addition to commercial fish foods, I give my fish "table scraps" all the time, esp fish, shrimp and clam. My tetras love it, the livebearers prefer spinach and pasta. Larger catfish love meat!

Couple notes- avoid ground or fatty beef or pork. Canned or frozen seafoods can be very high in salt. Foods can be cooked or raw, but rinse well before using. Do not use seasoned, oiled, buttered or sauced foods. Remove anything they don't finish in few hours (if any). 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

